# Coach Spring Summer 2022



## MonsieurMode

I don't see a thread yet for this collection. Does anyone have any information on launch date and which bags will be produced? 

I'm very interested in a few of the Cashin Carry Totes they showed on the runway.


----------



## Satcheldoll

MonsieurMode said:


> I don't see a thread yet for this collection. Does anyone have any information on launch date and which bags will be produced?
> 
> I'm very interested in a few of the Cashin Carry Totes they showed on the runway.


Not sure if they are technically part of S/S 2022 but the Rogue satchels should are coming back in the size 25. Should be available in March.


----------



## zjones

Satcheldoll said:


> Not sure if they are technically part of S/S 2022 but the Rogue satchels should are coming back in the size 25. Should be available in March.





This Rogue Satchel or the actual Rogue 25?


----------



## Satcheldoll

zjones said:


> View attachment 5298846
> 
> This Rogue Satchel or the actual Rogue 25?


The Rogue satchel but in size 25. It’s coming in signature jacquard, army green with snakeskin, chambray and dove grey that I know of so far.


----------



## zjones

:O

I will 100% pay full price for one of those. That army green one is GORGEOUS (although I already have a Surplus Rogue 25, so maybe the chambray or dove gray?).


----------



## Satcheldoll

zjones said:


> :O
> 
> I will 100% pay full price for one of those. That army green one is GORGEOUS (although I already have a Surplus Rogue 25, so maybe the chambray or dove gray?).


I have the army green and grey on my list, but my SA doesn’t have a pic of the grey. I’ve been waiting for a smaller size in the Rogue satchel. I had the butterscotch but sold it because it was too big for me.


----------



## zjones

Satcheldoll said:


> I have the army green and grey on my list, but my SA doesn’t have a pic of the grey. I’ve been waiting for a smaller size in the Rogue satchel. I had the butterscotch but sold it because it was too big for me.



If your SA gets a date, let me know! I asked mine and she said she was going to look but never got back to me... yet. Haha.


----------



## alice87




----------



## alice87




----------



## alice87




----------



## alice87




----------



## Satcheldoll

zjones said:


> If your SA gets a date, let me know! I asked mine and she said she was going to look but never got back to me... yet. Haha.


Will do!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Rogue Top Handle (C6860 Colorblock v1, C6341 Colorblock v2, C6861 Signature Jacquard w/Snakeskin Handle)

Inside zip and multifunction pockets
Pushlock closure, leather lining
Top handle with 10.5cm drop
Outside open pocket
Detachable leather chain strap with 23cm drop
Detachable long strap with 54.5cm drop for shoulder or crossbody wear
21.5cm (L) x 15.5cm (H) x 8.5cm (W)


----------



## zjones

I'm loving the Cashin Totes pictured above, and I've had my eye on that Rogue Top Handle since it popped up on the overseas sites. My SA doesn't see a date for it in the system yet, and it MIGHT be an overseas exclusive.


----------



## Lake Effect

MonsieurMode said:


> Rogue Top Handle (C6860 Colorblock v1, C6341 Colorblock v2, C6861 Signature Jacquard w/Snakeskin Handle)
> 
> Inside zip and multifunction pockets
> Pushlock closure, leather lining
> Top handle with 10.5cm drop
> Outside open pocket
> Detachable leather chain strap with 23cm drop
> Detachable long strap with 54.5cm drop for shoulder or crossbody wear
> 21.5cm (L) x 15.5cm (H) x 8.5cm (W)
> 
> View attachment 5300990
> View attachment 5300991
> View attachment 5300992
> View attachment 5300993
> View attachment 5300994


I want the leather link strap!


----------



## ShenAngiegans

Lake Effect said:


> I want the leather link strap!


That’s what I love about it too! On the UK site it’s in green with brown and I love it.


----------



## Jereni

Lake Effect said:


> I want the leather link strap!



Me toooooooo


----------



## SEWDimples

MonsieurMode said:


> Rogue Top Handle (C6860 Colorblock v1, C6341 Colorblock v2, C6861 Signature Jacquard w/Snakeskin Handle)
> 
> Inside zip and multifunction pockets
> Pushlock closure, leather lining
> Top handle with 10.5cm drop
> Outside open pocket
> Detachable leather chain strap with 23cm drop
> Detachable long strap with 54.5cm drop for shoulder or crossbody wear
> 21.5cm (L) x 15.5cm (H) x 8.5cm (W)
> 
> View attachment 5300990
> View attachment 5300991
> View attachment 5300992
> View attachment 5300993
> View attachment 5300994


I like this bag. I cannot wait to see this bag in person.


----------



## kidrobot1

MonsieurMode said:


> Rogue Top Handle (C6860 Colorblock v1, C6341 Colorblock v2, C6861 Signature Jacquard w/Snakeskin Handle)
> 
> Inside zip and multifunction pockets
> Pushlock closure, leather lining
> Top handle with 10.5cm drop
> Outside open pocket
> Detachable leather chain strap with 23cm drop
> Detachable long strap with 54.5cm drop for shoulder or crossbody wear
> 21.5cm (L) x 15.5cm (H) x 8.5cm (W)
> 
> View attachment 5300990
> View attachment 5300991
> View attachment 5300992
> View attachment 5300993
> View attachment 5300994


I can’t wait to see what other colors this style will come in. The leather chain strap looks amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kidrobot1

I went in to the store to take a look at the studio bag, but ended up coming home with this beautiful icy purple tote. I’m not sure if it’s from the spring summer 2022 collection, but here it is. I didn’t get a chance to take a picture in natural light, but it’s such a pretty lilac color. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## zjones

kidrobot1 said:


> I went in to the store to take a look at the studio bag, but ended up coming home with this beautiful icy purple tote. I’m not sure if it’s from the spring summer 2022 collection, but here it is. I didn’t get a chance to take a picture in natural light, but it’s such a pretty lilac color. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5307304



I'm thinking a lot about one of the Willow Tote 24s. I love that ice purple. I'll have to see all the colors the U.S. gets in it before I decide though.


----------



## elvisfan4life

MonsieurMode said:


> I don't see a thread yet for this collection. Does anyone have any information on launch date and which bags will be produced?
> 
> I'm very interested in a few of the Cashin Carry Totes they showed on the runway.


Can I ask as I know you have the retail Mickey Mouse Disney range what was the style name of the tote bag that came in black red and saddle? Taller than it was wide


----------



## gabz

Thoughts on the hero bag?


----------



## Sarah03

gabz said:


> Thoughts on the hero bag?


I think it’s adorable (especially the pink!) but I really dislike the large metal horse and carriage emblem.


----------



## kidrobot1

zjones said:


> I'm thinking a lot about one of the Willow Tote 24s. I love that ice purple. I'll have to see all the colors the U.S. gets in it before I decide though.



It’s a great size! Not too big and not too small with different carrying options. Does Coach offer certain colors or styles that’s not available in the U.S.? I didn’t know since Coach is a U.S. company, I thought they would release all the colors and styles here. I saw a video of the ice purple in the small studio bag with the leather wrapped chain strap that’s so cute. Would love to see that one in person!


----------



## zjones

kidrobot1 said:


> It’s a great size! Not too big and not too small with different carrying options. Does Coach offer certain colors or styles that’s not available in the U.S.? I didn’t know since Coach is a U.S. company, I thought they would release all the colors and styles here. I saw a video of the ice purple in the small studio bag with the leather wrapped chain strap that’s so cute. Would love to see that one in person!



Sadly, yes. Certain colors of certain styles, and even certain styles, are only produced for and sold in particular markets. Asia gets a lot of exclusives. For example, Japan currently has a bucket bag in the chalk/amber horse & carriage print that isn't anywhere to be found on the U.S. site. Sometimes these will make their way to the outlets in the States if they don't sell, but it's never a guarantee.


----------



## Jaidybug

alice87 said:


> View attachment 5299924


I love this blue!Excited to see what else comes in this colour


----------



## Naminé

alice87 said:


> View attachment 5299925


So cute!


----------



## mrop

Do we know if any new regular Rogue 25 or Rogues (30?) are coming? I see the online customizer now but I’d love some stock options! 17 is way too small for me


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> The Rogue satchel but in size 25. It’s coming in signature jacquard, army green with snakeskin, chambray and dove grey that I know of so far.


I had already decided a barrel bag was my next purchase and was disappointed that Coach wasn’t offering one…then I see this! Now this is on my radar.


----------



## CoachMaven

I asked my SA about the satchel, she mentioned a debut date of 4/5 and that Rogue 30 was coming back too. 

The army green satchel 25 is priced at $550, solids and signature $495. She could only confirm a white satchel in all leather at this time, but more should show up. I told her to sound the alarm on a gray or black. I may get this army green one though, I can’t stop looking at it!


----------



## shminbabe

The Hero is my newest fave. I snapped it up immediately in the orange color called Papaya.  I prefer the smaller on w/o the top handle but those (a bit larger) are great too! I am going to find out if the Rogue Top Handle is not coming to North America.  WE WANT IT!


----------



## KSPatty

Satcheldoll said:


> The Rogue satchel but in size 25. It’s coming in signature jacquard, army green with snakeskin, chambray and dove grey that I know of so far.



That's beautiful. I am carrying my butterscotch rogue duffle right now. That green color is really nice. I still would like another 30 rogue.


----------



## Satcheldoll

KSPatty said:


> That's beautiful. I am carrying my butterscotch rogue duffle right now. That green color is really nice. I still would like another 30 rogue.


I had the butterscotch satchel because of the size. I’m really excited they’re now coming in smaller sizes.


----------



## germanshepard

Sharing the photos of Studio in larger size in black and chalk. Not sure if there are from spring summer 2022 collection or delayed launch from fall winter 21/22 collection. Anyway, love the leather chain details. Add some grunge into the bag. Am getting the black for sure.

Photo credit to my wonderful SA in Malaysia.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone order the Cashin sling bag?


----------



## Ishbin

mrop said:


> Do we know if any new regular Rogue 25 or Rogues (30?) are coming? I see the online customizer now but I’d love some stock options! 17 is way too small for me


Exactly my thoughts. I wish they would make some more Rogue 25s with more color options.


----------



## Debbini

germanshepard said:


> Sharing the photos of Studio in larger size in black and chalk. Not sure if there are from spring summer 2022 collection or delayed launch from fall winter 21/22 collection. Anyway, love the leather chain details. Add some grunge into the bag. Am getting the black for sure.
> 
> Photo credit to my wonderful SA in Malaysia.


Do you happen to know how big the bigger size is?


----------



## Purse Chakra

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone order the Cashin sling bag?



It's really cute and I like the colors, but it doesn't seem very practical in terms of the carrying style -- at least for me anyway.


----------



## germanshepard

Debbini said:


> Do you happen to know how big the bigger size is?


Hi Debbini, will measure it once I see it irl today. Stay tuned.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Purse Chakra said:


> It's really cute and I like the colors, but it doesn't seem very practical in terms of the carrying style -- at least for me anyway.


I liked the green one but had the same thoughts as you.


----------



## germanshepard

Debbini said:


> Do you happen to know how big the bigger size is?


Hi Debbini, 

The measurement in inch is 9.75 (length) x 7 (height) x 2.75 (bottom width)

Thank you.


----------



## MonsieurMode

AstridRhapsody said:


> I liked the green one but had the same thoughts as you.



Here’s a street style shot of one of the show attendees carrying one.


I like it more after seeing this picture. It would be great for an evening or theater bag —seems the perfect size for a Playbill!

Regret not getting a green one now.It sounds like they’ll make more come fall, though…


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> Here’s a street style shot of one of the show attendees carrying one.
> View attachment 5328106
> 
> I like it more after seeing this picture. It would be great for an evening or theater bag —seems the perfect size for a Playbill!
> 
> Regret not getting a green one now.It sounds like they’ll make more come fall, though…


I guess my vintage Bonnie Cashin is back in style! Mine is much larger than this. I always thought it was too weird to carry! It looks cute in this small version.


----------



## Debbini

germanshepard said:


> Hi Debbini,
> 
> The measurement in inch is 9.75 (length) x 7 (height) x 2.75 (bottom width)
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

alice87 said:


> View attachment 5299924


I live this one!!!


----------



## MonsieurMode

I'm hearing rumors that the Spring 2022 collection –including the Cashin Totes– has been delayed until possibly May for the US. Many of the bags are available on international Coach sites, though.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Has anyone heard any supplemental / differential news?


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> I'm hearing rumors that the Spring 2022 collection –including the Cashin Totes– has been delayed until possibly May for the US. Many of the bags are available on international Coach sites, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339404
> 
> Has anyone heard any supplemental / differential news?


Are they really spelling Cashin "Kashin"?


----------



## MonsieurMode

whateve said:


> Are they really spelling Cashin "Kashin"?



It's Google translate text from the Japanese kanji.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MonsieurMode said:


> I'm hearing rumors that the Spring 2022 collection –including the Cashin Totes– has been delayed until possibly May for the US. Many of the bags are available on international Coach sites, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339404
> 
> Has anyone heard any supplemental / differential news?


I really hope that black tea rose rogue hits the US!! I have been out of the loop on everything new ever since my SA quit.


----------



## whateve

I don't know if I want the bag with the single kisslock pocket or with two. They are both small, aren't they?


----------



## CoachMaven

Coach Japan has the satchel! Ruby 25 is the name. I think that snake trim in the green is my favorite so far.


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I don't know if I want the bag with the single kisslock pocket or with two. They are both small, aren't they?


They say they are a 22, so not sure if they are the same size as the field tote 22's or not.  I like the purple one they have with the 2 kisslocks, and the one that has the pretend buckles on it.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Alexa5 said:


> They say they are a 22, so not sure if they are the same size as the field tote 22's or not.  I like the purple one they have with the 2 kisslocks, and the one that has the pretend buckles on it.



There is a Cashin Carry 20 Tote with 1 Kisslock Pocket in Aqua Blue (c9812). The Cashin Carry 20 measures 20cm (L) x 14.5cm (H) x 7cm (W). There's a plaid leather version as well (c8542).

The Cashin Carry 22 Tote with 2 Kisslock Pockets (c9811) looks to come in Light Purple and Pistachio. The Cashin Carry 22 measures 22cm (L) x 19.5cm (H) x 12.5cm (W). There are also plain leather versions in solid color (c8544)


----------



## Alexa5

MonsieurMode said:


> There is a Cashin Carry 20 Tote with 1 Kisslock Pocket in Aqua Blue (c9812). The Cashin Carry 20 measures 20cm (L) x 14.5cm (H) x 7cm (W). There's a plaid leather version as well (c8542).
> 
> The Cashin Carry 22 Tote with 2 Kisslock Pockets (c9811) looks to come in Light Purple and Pistachio. The Cashin Carry 22 measures 22cm (L) x 19.5cm (H) x 12.5cm (W). There are also plain leather versions in solid color (c8544)


Thanks, will do the cm conversions.


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> Coach Japan has the satchel! Ruby 25 is the name. I think that snake trim in the green is my favorite so far.
> View attachment 5340170


Well, there goes the Rogue satchel from my wishlist. No exterior pockets...c'mon Coach...can't even give me one on an end? Womp...


----------



## CoachMaven

MonsieurMode said:


> I'm hearing rumors that the Spring 2022 collection –including the Cashin Totes– has been delayed until possibly May for the US. Many of the bags are available on international Coach sites, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339404
> 
> Has anyone heard any supplemental / differential news?


I asked my SA and they are showing same dates for Spring items as before. Hopefully it stays as is! I need to see this satchel in person.


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> Well, there goes the Rogue satchel from my wishlist. No exterior pockets...c'mon Coach...can't even give me one on an end? Womp...


I may be the only person who never uses outside pockets. Some of my bags their original tissue is still in them because they are for aesthetics only. But most people do prefer them for sure!


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> I may be the only person who never uses outside pockets. Some of my bags their original tissue is still in them because they are for aesthetics only. But most people do prefer them for sure!


I just want easy access to my phone. If I had an Apple phone with an Apple watch, it wouldn't be as important but I'm a Samsung girl & the Samsung watch is just too big for me.
I'll likely take whatever $ I'd have spent on this & do a MTO Rogue 25. 
We'll see...


----------



## Purse Chakra

This one is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> They say they are a 22, so not sure if they are the same size as the field tote 22's or not.  I like the purple one they have with the 2 kisslocks, and the one that has the pretend buckles on it.


I had a scarf from many years ago that had pretend buckles.


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> There is a Cashin Carry 20 Tote with 1 Kisslock Pocket in Aqua Blue (c9812). The Cashin Carry 20 measures 20cm (L) x 14.5cm (H) x 7cm (W). There's a plaid leather version as well (c8542).
> 
> The Cashin Carry 22 Tote with 2 Kisslock Pockets (c9811) looks to come in Light Purple and Pistachio. The Cashin Carry 22 measures 22cm (L) x 19.5cm (H) x 12.5cm (W). There are also plain leather versions in solid color (c8544)


The 22 is a good size for me. I'd like to see the plaid leather.


----------



## lyn10029

New here but wanted to share...

I went into the 5th Ave flagship (NYC) and the SA showed me this new Cashin tote. I knew I had to get it! They also had the yellow/mustard color. Not sure how many they had in stock but she said it was only a few. 

The name according to the receipt is the Cashin 32 glovetanned leather tote. Here's a quick pic of this amazing bag!


----------



## moissydan98

lyn10029 said:


> New here but wanted to share...
> 
> I went into the 5th Ave flagship (NYC) and the SA showed me this new Cashin tote. I knew I had to get it! They also had the yellow/mustard color. Not sure how many they had in stock but she said it was only a few.
> 
> The name according to the receipt is the Cashin 32 glovetanned leather tote. Here's a quick pic of this amazing bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341718


wow that blue is stunning! enjoy!!


----------



## Teagaggle

New products, including some Cashin totes, are now online.


----------



## BusyAlicia

lyn10029 said:


> New here but wanted to share...
> 
> I went into the 5th Ave flagship (NYC) and the SA showed me this new Cashin tote. I knew I had to get it! They also had the yellow/mustard color. Not sure how many they had in stock but she said it was only a few.
> 
> The name according to the receipt is the Cashin 32 glovetanned leather tote. Here's a quick pic of this amazing bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341718


I grabbed this color, too. The blue was just so amazing. Congrats!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

lyn10029 said:


> New here but wanted to share...
> 
> I went into the 5th Ave flagship (NYC) and the SA showed me this new Cashin tote. I knew I had to get it! They also had the yellow/mustard color. Not sure how many they had in stock but she said it was only a few.
> 
> The name according to the receipt is the Cashin 32 glovetanned leather tote. Here's a quick pic of this amazing bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341718


That blue is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## baghabitz34

MonsieurMode said:


> I'm hearing rumors that the Spring 2022 collection –including the Cashin Totes– has been delayed until possibly May for the US. Many of the bags are available on international Coach sites, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339404
> 
> Has anyone heard any supplemental / differential news?


That grey Tea Rose Rogue is beautiful.


----------



## alice87

Is top handle rogue will be available in USA?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone buy a Ruby 25 yet?


----------



## Purse Chakra

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone buy a Ruby 25 yet?



I love this bag! I might order the colorblock chalk Ruby 25 — but it was the gray colorblock that had been posted in this thread earlier that I really adore. Not sure if the US is not getting the gray one, or if it is coming later. So I am torn about whether/how long to wait to see about the gray one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lyn10029 said:


> New here but wanted to share...
> 
> I went into the 5th Ave flagship (NYC) and the SA showed me this new Cashin tote. I knew I had to get it! They also had the yellow/mustard color. Not sure how many they had in stock but she said it was only a few.
> 
> The name according to the receipt is the Cashin 32 glovetanned leather tote. Here's a quick pic of this amazing bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341718


Love this alot. Looks great on you.  Its on my waitlist


----------



## CoachMaven

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone buy a Ruby 25 yet?


Not yet, but my local store tells me that they are getting them in on 3/30 or even sooner (release date got moved up to the 30th) I plan to go in person and see them, but I have to wait until weekend after next since I’m headed out of town.


----------



## jessica.berman

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone buy a Ruby 25 yet?



I am seriously thinking about it!  I'd like to see it in person first though.


----------



## jessica.berman

CoachMaven said:


> I may be the only person who never uses outside pockets. Some of my bags their original tissue is still in them because they are for aesthetics only. But most people do prefer them for sure!



You're not the only one, I don't like outside pockets either.  Perhaps I'm weird in thinking they can compromise the strength of the outside structure (pulling could cause stitches to pop eventually), especially if they're lined in fabric instead of leather.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I keep going back and forth on the green and snakeskin ruby 25. I swore I would never pay full price for Coach again though. Has anyone heard if Ruby will be hitting department stores like some of the new rogue 25s? I have a 10% coupon plus cash back is 10% today. I just know it would bug me if it hit the next SAS though.


----------



## Hyacinth

jessica.berman said:


> You're not the only one, I don't like outside pockets either.  Perhaps I'm weird in thinking they can compromise the strength of the outside structure (pulling could cause stitches to pop eventually), especially if they're lined in fabric instead of leather.



I HAVE TO have outside pockets and have even sold or donated some otherwise perfect vintage bags because of the lack of any outside pockets.

So far the stitches of the outside pockets on my Coaches, vintage or newer, have held up perfectly, but I switch out my Coaches at least once a week and don't carry anything heavier than 2 sets of keys and maybe my phone in them. The only stitches that have ever showed any sign of coming a bit loose have been by the base of the strap of my vintage Rambler Bag and they were already a bit loose when i bought it on Ebay.

LeSportsacs, on the other hand ...


----------



## Alexa5

Hyacinth said:


> I HAVE TO have outside pockets and have even sold or donated some otherwise perfect vintage bags because of the lack of any outside pockets.
> 
> So far the stitches of the outside pockets on my Coaches, vintage or newer, have held up perfectly, but I switch out my Coaches at least once a week and don't carry anything heavier than 2 sets of keys and maybe my phone in them. The only stitches that have ever showed any sign of coming a bit loose have been by the base of the strap of my vintage Rambler Bag and they were already a bit loose when i bought it on Ebay.
> 
> LeSportsacs, on the other hand ...


Agree.  I use mainly Dinky, Callie, and Hayden, and have never had issues with the back outside pocket for my phone.  The pocket is very secure. 

That said I can deal without outside pockets once in a while, but I do miss them when I don't have one!


----------



## jessica.berman

Hyacinth said:


> I HAVE TO have outside pockets and have even sold or donated some otherwise perfect vintage bags because of the lack of any outside pockets.
> 
> So far the stitches of the outside pockets on my Coaches, vintage or newer, have held up perfectly, but I switch out my Coaches at least once a week and don't carry anything heavier than 2 sets of keys and maybe my phone in them. The only stitches that have ever showed any sign of coming a bit loose have been by the base of the strap of my vintage Rambler Bag and they were already a bit loose when i bought it on Ebay.
> 
> LeSportsacs, on the other hand ...



I am super gentle on my bags and know that the stitches most likely will never break, it's just something in my head haha.  I do not carry a lot, so I don't typically need a lot of organization, but I have to have inside pockets for sure!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I was browsing the Japan site this morning, anyone have a US release date for the tea rose rogues? Trying to only buy 1 new bag for the next 3+ months. Ruby 25 will probably win, but still curious on the new rogues.


----------



## PurseUOut

AstridRhapsody said:


> I keep going back and forth on the green and snakeskin ruby 25. I swore I would never pay full price for Coach again though. Has anyone heard if Ruby will be hitting department stores like some of the new rogue 25s? I have a 10% coupon plus cash back is 10% today. I just know it would bug me if it hit the next SAS though.



I bought the black FP. I didn't want it to sell out or only be left with store models (with questionable condition) to chose from if I wanted to buy it later. Coach's stock has been very limited going to department stores and just kind of limited in general. I think so many people are getting priced out of premium luxury designers they are turning to Coach and depleting the stock much quicker than in years past. These people are used to spending $2k+ on a bag so $500 full price is nothing. I was waiting on the petunia hero to come to department stores and it never did - now its sold out. I snagged the last croc embossed lilac card case because it sold out a month after it hit the website.


----------



## whateve

jessica.berman said:


> I am super gentle on my bags and know that the stitches most likely will never break, it's just something in my head haha.  I do not carry a lot, so I don't typically need a lot of organization, but I have to have inside pockets for sure!


Inside or outside pockets - doesn't make that much of a difference to me, as long as there are pockets. Ideally, I have 3 pockets - one for my phone, one for my card case, and one for my lip balm. Everything else I only need rarely so they can mingle at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

PurseUOut said:


> I bought the black FP. I didn't want it to sell out or only be left with store models (with questionable condition) to chose from if I wanted to buy it later. Coach's stock has been very limited going to department stores and just kind of limited in general. I think so many people are getting priced out of premium luxury designers they are turning to Coach and depleting the stock much quicker than in years past. These people are used to spending $2k+ on a bag so $500 full price is nothing. I was waiting on the petunia hero to come to department stores and it never did - now its sold out. I snagged the last croc embossed lilac card case because it sold out a month after it hit the website.


How do you like yours so far?


----------



## Sarah03

AstridRhapsody said:


> I was browsing the Japan site this morning, anyone have a US release date for the tea rose rogues? Trying to only buy 1 new bag for the next 3+ months. Ruby 25 will probably win, but still curious on the new rogues.


I believe they are available to order via your Coach SA!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> I believe they are available to order via your Coach SA!


My amazing SA from several states away quit awhile back. My local store is so pushy with nonstop calls/texts/emails that I just don’t deal with them anymore. I miss having an SA that I could just email my info to and have free overnight delivery lol.


----------



## Sarah03

AstridRhapsody said:


> My amazing SA from several states away quit awhile back. My local store is so pushy with nonstop calls/texts/emails that I just don’t deal with them anymore. I miss having an SA that I could just email my info to and have free overnight delivery lol.


Oh man! I am in a Coach group on FB & there are Tearose rogues in the boutiques. I want to say the colors were black, melon, dove gray, and white! Someone posted a pic of a white Tearose rogue with snakeskin handles & it was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> Oh man! I am in a Coach group on FB & there are Tearose rogues in the boutiques. I want to say the colors were black, melon, dove gray, and white! Someone posted a pic of a white Tearose rogue with snakeskin handles & it was BEAUTIFUL!


Eeekkkk…so curious about the black. Did they mention pricing? I haven’t logged into FB in over a year, trying not to get sucked back in lol.


----------



## PurseUOut

AstridRhapsody said:


> How do you like yours so far?



I haven't had the chance to wear her out yet (I'm somewhat into seasonal colors now) but I really like it! I saw a YT video that was pretty critical and not reflective of the bag I received. Coach had to make a lot of concessions to the 1941 line because of the complaints about the weight. I think the ruby is the perfect compromise of the yummy glove-tanned leather without the excess heaviness of it being fully leather lined. Not to mention the barrel bag silhouette is for shoulder or hand carry never been the best for crossbody.


----------



## Sarah03

AstridRhapsody said:


> Eeekkkk…so curious about the black. Did they mention pricing? I haven’t logged into FB in over a year, trying not to get sucked back in lol.


Sent you a PM!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I think CS just fed me BS, hopefully. They said the black tea rose rogue is already sold out?!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Not sure if this is the right thread, but I couldn't help myself. I love Zabar's and I love Cashin's. I realized after taking this photo that I had a Zabar's print catalog that had just been sent out -- should have added that to the photo lol.


----------



## PurseUOut

AstridRhapsody said:


> I think CS just fed me BS, hopefully. They said the black tea rose rogue is already sold out?!



I read a post in a FB group the Santa Monica store has/had them.


----------



## jessica.berman

I just ordered the Ruby Satchel 25.  Fingers crossed it's just as good in person as it looks online!


----------



## musiclover

jessica.berman said:


> I just ordered the Ruby Satchel 25.  Fingers crossed it's just as good in person as it looks online!


I just ordered mine as well, in black.


----------



## jessica.berman

musiclover said:


> I just ordered mine as well, in black.


Me too!  Would’ve preferred to wait for a sale but this is my ideal style. I hope it’s great in person.


----------



## CoachMaven

jessica.berman said:


> I just ordered the Ruby Satchel 25.  Fingers crossed it's just as good in person as it looks online!





musiclover said:


> I just ordered mine as well, in black.


I ordered the army green with snakeskin trim. It’s due to arrive in my store tomorrow. I’m hoping I love it as much as I do in my mind


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> I ordered the army green with snakeskin trim. It’s due to arrive in my store tomorrow. I’m hoping I love it as much as I do in my mind


Can't wait to see. I'm pretty sure I'm passing on this one due to the snakeskin handles.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I ordered the green with snakeskin, hopefully it will be here Wednesday. I better love it since I had it customized so no way of returning it.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Can't wait to see everyone's Ruby 25 deliveries! I am still hoping that the one in gray available in other markets will show up on the U.S. website soon (or ever).


----------



## musiclover

jessica.berman said:


> Me too!  Would’ve preferred to wait for a sale but this is my ideal style. I hope it’s great in person.


I wanted to wait for a sale as well but my understanding is that this is a hard to get bag and not going to be readily available. I really need to see it in person before I decide. I hope it’s as good as it looks.


----------



## jessica.berman

musiclover said:


> I wanted to wait for a sale as well but my understanding is that this is a hard to get bag and not going to be readily available. I really need to see it in person before I decide. I hope it’s as good as it looks.



In a frustrating turn of events, I just got a 20% off code emailed this morning and I can use it on the Ruby.  They won't price adjust, so I have to order another one with the discount and then return one.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

jessica.berman said:


> In a frustrating turn of events, I just got a 20% off code emailed this morning and I can use it on the Ruby.  They won't price adjust, so I have to order another one with the discount and then return one.


Oh that’s a bit of a pain. I wonder how they are deciding on who gets coupons and for how much? I got a 10% off this week but it states for online use only. I really want to use it on the new black tea rose rogue but it isn’t on the site. CS has been zero help, they either tell me it is sold out or have no information on when it will be available. Hoping my green snakeskin ruby is delivered tomorrow, UPS just updated it with a shipping error.


----------



## jessica.berman

AstridRhapsody said:


> Oh that’s a bit of a pain. I wonder how they are deciding on who gets coupons and for how much? I got a 10% off this week but it states for online use only. I really want to use it on the new black tea rose rogue but it isn’t on the site. CS has been zero help, they either tell me it is sold out or have no information on when it will be available. Hoping my green snakeskin ruby is delivered tomorrow, UPS just updated it with a shipping error.



Yes, mine was online only as well.  My black Ruby is supposed to arrive on Thursday.  I'd also ordered the Disney bag charm/key chain and got the free gift with $350 purchase but those were sent separately and I got a shipping delay email on those.  At least I can get the bag this week and then just return the second one when it arrives.  I hope I like the bag after all of this, haha!


----------



## musiclover

jessica.berman said:


> In a frustrating turn of events, I just got a 20% off code emailed this morning and I can use it on the Ruby.  They won't price adjust, so I have to order another one with the discount and then return one.


Sigh. I do not like it when this happens. I also noticed I missed out on the free gift with purchase which started the day after I ordered my Ruby. I might see if they will still give it to me. Here’s hoping.


----------



## musiclover

AstridRhapsody said:


> Oh that’s a bit of a pain. I wonder how they are deciding on who gets coupons and for how much? I got a 10% off this week but it states for online use only. I really want to use it on the new black tea rose rogue but it isn’t on the site. CS has been zero help, they either tell me it is sold out or have no information on when it will be available. Hoping my green snakeskin ruby is delivered tomorrow, UPS just updated it with a shipping error.


I didn’t get an email about any discounts.  I will have to ask.  Starting to feel frustrated with this odd customer service. Would the store not know about these promotions ahead of time and perhaps suggest we wait for a day or so to order as we are such loyal customers?

In the meantime, I’ve ordered a pair of sandals and they are to be delivered tomorrow!  I hope I like them.  I’ll be back.


----------



## jessica.berman

musiclover said:


> Sigh. I do not like it when this happens. I also noticed I missed out on the free gift with purchase which started the day after I ordered my Ruby. I might see if they will still give it to me. Here’s hoping.



I got the free gift on my first order, but it's being shipped separately (along with the keychain I got).  When I placed the 2nd order today with the discount, it said I qualified but the gift wasn't included in my cart and order info so I don't think I'll get 2.  They may have already run out of stock.


----------



## musiclover

jessica.berman said:


> I got the free gift on my first order, but it's being shipped separately (along with the keychain I got).  When I placed the 2nd order today with the discount, it said I qualified but the gift wasn't included in my cart and order info so I don't think I'll get 2.  They may have already run out of stock.


Thanks for the clarification, Jessica. I’ll call my store tomorrow and see what I can find out.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Woohoo! UPS shows my Ruby as out for delivery!!


----------



## jessica.berman

AstridRhapsody said:


> Woohoo! UPS shows my Ruby as out for delivery!!



Mine too!


----------



## jessica.berman

musiclover said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Jessica. I’ll call my store tomorrow and see what I can find out.



You're welcome!  I will see what arrives in my package with the 2nd Ruby.  The 1st one is being delivered today and the 2nd shows an ETA of Monday.  My keychain and gift show Monday as well.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Eeekkkkk….. love it so much!!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Eeekkkkk….. love it so much!!!!


OMG! I love it as well. It's your customization that makes it! How do the handles feel?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> OMG! I love it as well. It's your customization that makes it! How do the handles feel?


Thanks!! I was worried the pins might be a bit much with the snakeskin but it works for my style. It goes great with my different combat boots and motorcycle jackets with pins. The snakeskin is smoother than my older rogues with snakeskin handles. I like how they easily stay in whatever position I put them. I know a lot of people on YouTube say it isn’t meant to be worn crossbody. I think it works great for me though and doesn’t stick out too far, maybe because I am petite. I don’t have any issues with the zipper but maybe I just got lucky, a little wax paper would probably fix any issues in the future though.


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Thanks!! I was worried the pins might be a bit much with the snakeskin but it works for my style. It goes great with my different combat boots and motorcycle jackets with pins. The snakeskin is smoother than my older rogues with snakeskin handles. I like how they easily stay in whatever position I put them. I know a lot of people on YouTube say it isn’t meant to be worn crossbody. I think it works great for me though and doesn’t stick out too far, maybe because I am petite. I don’t have any issues with the zipper but maybe I just got lucky, a little wax paper would probably fix any issues in the future though.


I think you need to see it in person to understand that it absolutely can be worn crossbody. It was smaller in profile when I saw it in store yesterday. Is the crossbody strap adjustable & thick?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> I think you need to see it in person to understand that it absolutely can be worn crossbody. It was smaller in profile when I saw it in store yesterday. Is the crossbody strap adjustable & thick?


Yes, I was surprised how comfy it is. I have it on the shortest setting and may punch an extra hole in it. It looks like it gets pretty long for taller people. I am really wanting the black now too but will wait. I am anxiously waiting for the tea rose rogues to come out and plan for one of those to be my next purchase. Hopefully the black will stick around for awhile and I can get it later.


----------



## jessica.berman

I just got a notification that my black Ruby was delivered.  Seeing if I can convince my husband to bring it to my office before he goes to work...


----------



## CoachMaven

I got mine too! I love it, the army green is a really great shade, not yellowish as I had feared.


----------



## CoachMaven

Shot in significantly better lighting, no filters of any kind:


----------



## PurseUOut

AstridRhapsody said:


> Eeekkkkk….. love it so much!!!!




Oooooo I love how you customized it!!


----------



## musiclover

musiclover said:


> I didn’t get an email about any discounts.  I will have to ask.  Starting to feel frustrated with this odd customer service. Would the store not know about these promotions ahead of time and perhaps suggest we wait for a day or so to order as we are such loyal customers?
> 
> In the meantime, I’ve ordered a pair of sandals and they are to be delivered tomorrow!  I hope I like them.  I’ll be back.


I bought the Kellie sandals but will be returning them. The heels are quite high and I didn’t find the foot bed to be super comfortable.


----------



## jessica.berman

I was hoping the pebbled leather would be a little softer/squishier like the Rogue, but it feels comfortable on the shoulder and crossbody.  I'm sure it will loosen up with use.


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> I bought the Kellie sandals but will be returning them. The heels are quite high and I didn’t find the foot bed to be super comfortable.
> View attachment 5374058


I am impressed you can wear shoes like that, lol!  I am not great with heels.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> I am impressed you can wear shoes like that, lol!  I am not great with heels.


 These heels are a little high even for me! I thought they were the usual 3 1/4” but they are not very comfortable.

There’s some cute kitten heels Coach has now for Spring.


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> These heels are a little high even for me! I thought they were the usual 3 1/4” but they are not very comfortable.
> 
> There’s some cute kitten heels Coach has now that are cute for Spring.


And I am thinking 3 1/4??  Lol!  Hope you find something you like more!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I don’t see the light blue tea rose rogue 25 on the site. I wonder if they aren’t releasing it in the US?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Just got an email from Coach that my Rogue will be delayed and not expected to ship for 2 weeks. CS says there are plenty in stock at JAX, anyone know why there would be a delay?


----------



## CoachMaven

AstridRhapsody said:


> Just got an email from Coach that my Rogue will be delayed and not expected to ship for 2 weeks. CS says there are plenty in stock at JAX, anyone know why there would be a delay?


I got the same email when I ordered the Ruby satchel but it ended up shipping next business day. I’m not sure why I even got the notification, it might be some sort of glitch? Hopefully it ships sooner than two weeks


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Just got an email from Coach that my Rogue will be delayed and not expected to ship for 2 weeks. CS says there are plenty in stock at JAX, anyone know why there would be a delay?


I got an email just now on the order I placed yesterday afternoon. Just says "delayed" & to bedeliveredby 4/12. I'll post when I get any further update.

EDIT: now its shipped. I elected for Shoprunner 2 day shipping & it says delivery by Friday 4/15. I'm on the east coast. I suspect it'll be here by Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Purse Chakra

jessica.berman said:


> I was hoping the pebbled leather would be a little softer/squishier like the Rogue, but it feels comfortable on the shoulder and crossbody.  I'm sure it will loosen up with use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374073



I love the strap you paired with your new Ruby. They look so great together! Congrats on your purchase. 

I have been waiting for the grey color block Ruby that seems to be available overseas but not in the U.S. to appear. If it doesn't, your pic has inspired me to go for the black version and add my Coach strap with a gold chain link.


----------



## jessica.berman

Purse Chakra said:


> I love the strap you paired with your new Ruby. They look so great together! Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> I have been waiting for the grey color block Ruby that seems to be available overseas but not in the U.S. to appear. If it doesn't, your pic has inspired me to go for the black version and add my Coach strap with a gold chain link.



Thank you!  I like the ability to change out the straps on my bags and I have a few different colors/styles from Amazon (rather than $$$ designer ones).  I got a new one yesterday.


----------



## Cashin1941

Reposting since the servers had issues last night: Has anyone's SA mentioned if the purple kisslock Cashin 22 will be available in the US?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Rogue and Ruby 25.


----------



## Alexa5

Cashin1941 said:


> Reposting since the servers had issues last night: Has anyone's SA mentioned if the purple kisslock Cashin 22 will be available in the US?


I had answered and said that I read from someone that seemed to be in the know that the US wasn't getting that one   But you never know


----------



## Cashin1941

Alexa5 said:


> I had answered and said that I read from someone that seemed to be in the know that the US wasn't getting that one   But you never know


Oh man, that's what I feared. Love the brand but it's so frustrating all the hard to find colors and styles are exclusives elsewhere  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## foxgal

Cashin1941 said:


> Oh man, that's what I feared. Love the brand but it's so frustrating all the hard to find colors and styles are exclusives elsewhere
> Thanks for the info!



Likewise, I’ve been waiting and waiting for the plain Cashin Carry Tote 22 (C8544) to arrive in the US or Canada. Does anyone have intel on this? Why an American company makes bags available in Asia and Europe weeks ahead is beyond me!?!?


----------



## musiclover

My Ruby 25 in black. She is gorgeous!


----------



## foxgal

I am SOOO disappointed  I contacted Coach Canada customer service about the Cashin carry tote 22 and Rogue top handle that are available on Asian and European websites, and this was the response:


“_We are terribly sorry, however, due to the overwhelming response to this collection, the stylish  Cashin Carry Tote 22  has sold out and we do not expect any additional inventory. We apologize for any disappointment this has caused.  

Thank you for your interest in our Rogue Top Handle. The date we provide is only an estimate from our manufacturer. Regrettably, the shipment for the Rogue Top Handle in color:B4/Brick Red Multi has been postponed until the beginning of October. We are sold out online and stores at this time, however, we will update the site once it is available to purchase.”_


WHAT!?!? They promote the heck out of these styles on IG and then don’t even make them available in their home country and neighbor?!?! Both these styles have had me swooning for months, and they’re saying I have no chance to get one except on the secondary market, sight unseen?

Am I missing something? Were they released in the US during the two days I wasn’t looking?

So bummed…..


----------



## whateve

foxgal said:


> I am SOOO disappointed  I contacted Coach Canada customer service about the Cashin carry tote 22 and Rogue top handle that are available on Asian and European websites, and this was the response:
> 
> 
> “_We are terribly sorry, however, due to the overwhelming response to this collection, the stylish  Cashin Carry Tote 22  has sold out and we do not expect any additional inventory. We apologize for any disappointment this has caused.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our Rogue Top Handle. The date we provide is only an estimate from our manufacturer. Regrettably, the shipment for the Rogue Top Handle in color:B4/Brick Red Multi has been postponed until the beginning of October. We are sold out online and stores at this time, however, we will update the site once it is available to purchase.”_
> 
> 
> WHAT!?!? They promote the heck out of these styles on IG and then don’t even make them available in their home country and neighbor?!?! Both these styles have had me swooning for months, and they’re saying I have no chance to get one except on the secondary market, sight unseen?
> 
> Am I missing something? Were they released in the US during the two days I wasn’t looking?
> 
> So bummed…..


Sometimes Asian and European exclusives end up back in the US at the outlets.


----------



## foxgal

whateve said:


> Sometimes Asian and European exclusives end up back in the US at the outlets.



Thanks @whateve - that’s good to know. I didn’t realize they actually made styles that they don’t release in the US. And then why promote on the main IG feed? Oh well….


----------



## Cashin1941

foxgal said:


> Thanks @whateve - that’s good to know. I didn’t realize they actually made styles that they don’t release in the US. And then why promote on the main IG feed? Oh well….


I really don't understand this ...there's clearly demand here and we also never get any of the fun pop-ups the other cities get as well. The purple quilted studio bag was also available everywhere except the Americas.


----------



## Cashin1941

Picked up a few RTW goodies this past month. I cannot recommend the shoes enough, both styles (Margot, Scarlett) are soooo comfortable!
Margot is listed as an online exclusive but it was available in store to buy? 

Shirt is a gift to my partner and he loves it as well


----------



## Naminé

Cashin1941 said:


> Picked up a few RTW goodies this past month. I cannot recommend the shoes enough, both styles (Margot, Scarlett) are soooo comfortable!
> Margot is listed as an online exclusive but it was available in store to buy?
> 
> Shirt is a gift to my partner and he loves it as well


Beautiful choices! The shoes are super cute!


----------



## newaroundhere

Does anyone know if the US will get the boutique denim pieces from the Coach Japan website?


----------



## Teagaggle

newaroundhere said:


> Does anyone know if the US will get the boutique denim pieces from the Coach Japan website?


Not sure if Coach retail will get them, but Saks has some online for pre-order.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Are you referring to the items in this picture? If so, these are available at U.S. Coach retail stores.


----------



## Satcheldoll

newaroundhere said:


> Does anyone know if the US will get the boutique denim pieces from the Coach Japan website?


I forgot to hit reply to your post when I responded. See my previous post.


----------



## newaroundhere

Satcheldoll said:


> I forgot to hit reply to your post when I responded. See my previous post.


Those are the ones! Thank you! I guess tomorrow I’ll take a trip to my boutique to see if they have the denim soft tabby


----------



## holiday123

foxgal said:


> I am SOOO disappointed  I contacted Coach Canada customer service about the Cashin carry tote 22 and Rogue top handle that are available on Asian and European websites, and this was the response:
> 
> 
> “_We are terribly sorry, however, due to the overwhelming response to this collection, the stylish  Cashin Carry Tote 22  has sold out and we do not expect any additional inventory. We apologize for any disappointment this has caused.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our Rogue Top Handle. The date we provide is only an estimate from our manufacturer. Regrettably, the shipment for the Rogue Top Handle in color:B4/Brick Red Multi has been postponed until the beginning of October. We are sold out online and stores at this time, however, we will update the site once it is available to purchase.”_
> 
> 
> WHAT!?!? They promote the heck out of these styles on IG and then don’t even make them available in their home country and neighbor?!?! Both these styles have had me swooning for months, and they’re saying I have no chance to get one except on the secondary market, sight unseen?
> 
> Am I missing something? Were they released in the US during the two days I wasn’t looking?
> 
> So bummed…..


They told me the same thing when I asked about that rogue top handle "it sold out." It never came to US so it couldn't have sold out. 

So they are saying it's coming this Fall? I have been trying to avoid using a forwarding service. It went on sale in UAE at bloomingdales, but 30% off isn't enough to cover freight, import fees and currency conversion fee...and if I go through all that trouble and it comes to US that's no good.


----------



## Cashin1941

She's here!!! The hoops I had to jump through to get this from Asia with it being sold out already while I was waiting for a response for a launch date here >

She's so beautiful in person and the SA even threw in an extra hangtag. There's coach stamps on the kisslock corners and the feet as well. This will be my one big purchase this year from Coach and it was absolutely worth the wait.


----------



## whateve

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5396707
> 
> She's here!!! The hoops I had to jump through to get this from Asia with it being sold out already while I was waiting for a response for a launch date here >
> 
> She's so beautiful in person and the SA even threw in an extra hangtag. There's coach stamps on the kisslock corners and the feet as well. This will be my one big purchase this year from Coach and it was absolutely worth the wait.


It's breathtaking! I love it! You are so lucky to find it, and it shouldn't have been so hard. I love the extra hangtag with it.

ETA: What can you fit in the kisslock pockets?


----------



## Debbini

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5396707
> 
> She's here!!! The hoops I had to jump through to get this from Asia with it being sold out already while I was waiting for a response for a launch date here >
> 
> She's so beautiful in person and the SA even threw in an extra hangtag. There's coach stamps on the kisslock corners and the feet as well. This will be my one big purchase this year from Coach and it was absolutely worth the wait.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cashin1941

whateve said:


> It's breathtaking! I love it! You are so lucky to find it, and it shouldn't have been so hard. I love the extra hangtag with it.
> 
> ETA: What can you fit in the kisslock pockets?


Purely decorative! Maybe tissue or blotting paper at most haha.

There is an id holder pocket and a larger zippered pocket on the inside.


----------



## holiday123

Has anyone seen the papaya rogue 25 in person yet? Trying to figure out if it's more orange or close to the ginger they had a while back?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone seen the papaya rogue 25 in person yet? Trying to figure out if it's more orange or close to the ginger they had a while back?


No but I had ordered the Hitch in this color & it arrived yesterday. I wanted a true orange but was disappointed. It was too much a yellow orange & there was noticeable "striping" in the leather, too much for my liking. I may reconsider this bag at 50% or more off but not at only 25%. I had it packed to get returned but it's not taped up yet so I'll take a few snaps & post them here in a few...
Edited to add photos with Cassie in Pollen (almost identical), cassie in colorblock Ginger & crossbody in Honeycomb. First shows the striations, the next is natural light & last with an overhead light on.  Hope that helps!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> No but I had ordered the Hitch in this color & it arrived yesterday. I wanted a true orange but was disappointed. It was too much a yellow orange & there was noticeable "striping" in the leather, too much for my liking. I may reconsider this bag at 50% or more off but not at only 25%. I had it packed to get returned but it's not taped up yet so I'll take a few snaps & post them here in a few...
> Edited to add photos with Cassie in Pollen (almost identical), cassie in colorblock Ginger & crossbody in Honeycomb. First shows the striations, the next is natural light & last with an overhead light on.  Hope that helps!
> View attachment 5398133
> View attachment 5398134
> View attachment 5398135


It's very close to pollen cassie..everytime I see that pollen cassie I regret rehoming mine! Now I don't know if I want the 25 in papaya or wait and hope Coach releases a good crossbody! It seems they haven't released a medium crossbody that interests me lately...or if they have it's only been available overseas


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Has anyone seen this Runy 18 in person yet? I love the color orange but afraid it might be too yellowish


----------



## Teagaggle

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Has anyone seen this Runy 18 in person yet? I love the color orange but afraid it might be too yellowish
> 
> View attachment 5401131


No but I ordered the Hitch in Papiya & felt it was too close to my pollen Cassie to keep. Color wasn't as vibrant as I had hoped. Pictured are Cassie in multi (Ginger), then the Hitch, in front of that the Cassie in Pollen & front left a crossbody in Honeycomb. Now, the Ruby is pebbled leather whereas the Hitch is smooth so that's something to consider.


----------



## CoachMaven

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Has anyone seen this Runy 18 in person yet? I love the color orange but afraid it might be too yellowish
> 
> View attachment 5401131


Someone in a FB Coach group purchased this and it is more yellow in person based on her photos. It almost looks like a marigold color to me.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

CoachMaven said:


> Someone in a FB Coach group purchased this and it is more yellow in person based on her photos. It almost looks like a marigold color to me.


Thank you. I saw on IG but the bag is close to the picture. Now I want to see the FB coach group pic of the bag hehehe


----------



## CoachMaven

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Thank you. I saw on IG but the bag is close to the picture. Now I want to see the FB coach group pic of the bag hehehe


I asked her if I could share it. It’s a private group and I recently joined, so I don’t want to step on anyone’s toes. If she allows it I will share here. It’s a great natural light shot.


----------



## CoachMaven

@athousandmhiles24 here it is!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

CoachMaven said:


> @athousandmhiles24 here it is!
> View attachment 5401279


In love!!! Thanks a lot, hun! 

I have been thinking about this or the new madison denim. Both are beautiful.. for the ruby satchel, they say the zipper is kinda hard to pull.


----------



## CoachMaven

athousandmhiles24 said:


> In love!!! Thanks a lot, hun!
> 
> I have been thinking about this or the new madison denim. Both are beautiful.. for the ruby satchel, they say the zipper is kinda hard to pull.
> 
> View attachment 5401367


The person who purchased the Ruby 18 did say the zipper ate her hand when she’d reach in and out because the opening was tight. Just to help you make your decision.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

CoachMaven said:


> The person who purchased the Ruby 18 did say the zipper ate her hand when she’d reach in and out because the opening was tight. Just to help you make your decision.


Ouch! I might have to pass then. I was thinking the zipper is the same as the LV nano speedy's.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> @athousandmhiles24 here it is!
> View attachment 5401279


It's adorable but looks tiny!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

So I managed to go to Coach today and finally, decided to buy the mini madison in denim.. In love with her.. the ruby satchel 18 is also okay, but it looks bulky on me though the color papaya is adorable.


----------



## Naminé

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5396707
> 
> She's here!!! The hoops I had to jump through to get this from Asia with it being sold out already while I was waiting for a response for a launch date here >
> 
> She's so beautiful in person and the SA even threw in an extra hangtag. There's coach stamps on the kisslock corners and the feet as well. This will be my one big purchase this year from Coach and it was absolutely worth the wait.


Soooo cute!!! I am super jealous. You are so lucky!


----------



## mel823

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone seen the papaya rogue 25 in person yet? Trying to figure out if it's more orange or close to the ginger they had a while back?



Definitely more of a yellow orange. I'm returning it, I wanted an ORANGE. I wish it looked like the picture on Coach's website. Also, this is my first Rogue so I didn't realize it was so hefty.


----------



## Suzanne B.

mel823 said:


> Definitely more of a yellow orange. I'm returning it, I wanted an ORANGE. I wish it looked like the picture on Coach's website. Also, this is my first Rogue so I didn't realize it was so hefty.


And they used to be even heavier in the beginning!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

athousandmhiles24 said:


> In love!!! Thanks a lot, hun!
> 
> I have been thinking about this or the new madison denim. Both are beautiful.. for the ruby satchel, they say the zipper is kinda hard to pull.
> 
> View attachment 5401367


I was wondering if this was coming to the USA. I've seen it on an international site but not US. Any info?


----------



## whateve

mel823 said:


> Definitely more of a yellow orange. I'm returning it, I wanted an ORANGE. I wish it looked like the picture on Coach's website. Also, this is my first Rogue so I didn't realize it was so hefty.


I love this color!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Are the new tea rose items actually selling pretty fast? CS just gave me stock #s in the 30s and 40s when they were showing 300+ just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was wondering if this was coming to the USA. I've seen it on an international site but not US. Any info?


I do not think it is coming to the US as I know this is Asia / Can exclusive. If you have a relative then he/she can order for you if you like.


----------



## SakuraSakura

AstridRhapsody said:


> Are the new tea rose items actually selling pretty fast? CS just gave me stock #s in the 30s and 40s when they were showing 300+ just 2 weeks ago.




From what I gathered from my local SAs, it seems like they're now going to be a permanent feature in store. I was told that there are definitely plans to produce more colours. When I went to purchase the tea rose swinger,  I was told to purchase my cherry rogue 17 instead as it is more limited. There is also a pretty large cult following for the tea roses. I wouldn't be surprised if they were selling quickly; however, in my opinion, I wouldn't be too worried about it. They came back for a reason. This isn't necessarily factual information but it definitely gives us insight.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SakuraSakura said:


> From what I gathered from my local SAs, it seems like they're now going to be a permanent feature in store. I was told that there are definitely plans to produce more colours. When I went to purchase the tea rose swinger,  I was told to purchase my cherry rogue 17 instead as it is more limited. There is also a pretty large cult following for the tea roses. I wouldn't be surprised if they were selling quickly; however, in my opinion, I wouldn't be too worried about it. They came back for a reason. This isn't necessarily factual information but it definitely gives us insight.


I wish the US had received the blue tea rose rogue 25. That is exciting to hear that tea roses will be sticking around, they are one of my favorite things that Coach does. I no longer have an SA so if anyone hears of upcoming colors please post!


----------



## luxurista

Has anyone seen the new pastel rainbow pillow tabby? I guess it’s coming out in June but some stores have received it already. Saw this pic from IG, I think it’s adorable!!!


----------



## holiday123

luxurista said:


> Has anyone seen the new pastel rainbow pillow tabby? I guess it’s coming out in June but some stores have received it already. Saw this pic from IG, I think it’s adorable!!!
> View attachment 5407521


I haven't but I saw this strap on eBay. I hope that means more to come


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I haven't but I saw this strap on eBay. I hope that means more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407739


I've been stalking this strap forever...still shoes coming soon online. That said, it looks to have brass hardware sooo...not as interested.
@holiday123 I did see this today & thought of you...only comes up if you search for "army"...


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I haven't but I saw this strap on eBay. I hope that means more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407739


Yes! Short strap and ombre lovers... with hardware choice! I have one of each on the way.


Teagaggle said:


> I've been stalking this strap forever...still shoes coming soon online. That said, it looks to have brass hardware sooo...not as interested.
> @holiday123 I did see this today & thought of you...only comes up if you search for "army"...
> View attachment 5407856


Love it..can they make it regular size?

Fyi both hardware. I ordered one of each!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Yes! Short strap and ombre lovers... with hardware choice! I have one of each on the way.
> 
> Love it..can they make it regular size?
> 
> Fyi both hardware. I ordered one of each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407922


What are the style numbers for these?


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> What are the style numbers for these?


I'm waiting for my SA to send the receipt, all I have is the payment confirmation from the link she sent that says "2 ombre straps," but she's at the Vegas store in the forum shops so they'll definitely be able to help you.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I'm waiting for my SA to send the receipt, all I have is the payment confirmation from the link she sent that says "2 ombre straps," but she's at the Vegas store in the forum shops so they'll definitely be able to help you.


What's her name? That's my store. I might wait until I'm there in about a month.


----------



## newaroundhere

Look what I found on Instagram!!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> What's her name? That's my store. I might wait until I'm there in about a month.


Her name is Evelyn. My last SA from there is now at Coach Palazzo but is out on maternity leave. I prefer Forum because of their customization bar and their craftsman is amazing... and I like to customize.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Her name is Evelyn. My last SA from there is now at Coach Palazzo but is out on maternity leave. I prefer Forum because of their customization bar and their craftsman is amazing... and I like to customize.


Thanks! I only go there a few times a year and it seems the SAs keep changing.


----------



## holiday123

newaroundhere said:


> Look what I found on Instagram!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408025


Dillards had these and a couple more ombre items now too ❤️


----------



## mel823

newaroundhere said:


> Look what I found on Instagram!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408025


I saw listings on Mercari for these that's how I found out about them.

I always feel like they give the 18 the better colors, like they didn't even try with the 26.


----------



## Teagaggle

mel823 said:


> I saw listings on Mercari for these that's how I found out about them.
> 
> I always feel like they give the 18 the better colors, like they didn't even try with the 26.


I like the ombre of the 18 better than that of the 26.


----------



## mel823

Whoops wrong forum. lol


----------



## mel823

newaroundhere said:


> Look what I found on Instagram!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408025


I bought the warm toned one this afternoon. It's called Petunia Multi on the bar code. The cool tone one is called Pistachio, but I feel like the stock photos are somewhat deceptive. It's like they made purple/blue middle part lighter than it actually is.


----------



## Cashin1941

holiday123 said:


> Yes! Short strap and ombre lovers... with hardware choice! I have one of each on the way.
> 
> Love it..can they make it regular size?
> 
> Fyi both hardware. I ordered one of each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407922


Omg thanks so much for the heads up, I've been stalking these since I saw them pop up in Asia


----------



## newaroundhere

Cashin1941 said:


> Omg thanks so much for the heads up, I've been stalking these since I saw them pop up in Asia
> 
> View attachment 5410322


Where did you find this picture?


----------



## Cashin1941

newaroundhere said:


> Where did you find this picture?


Coach Korea ~ it is listed for approximately $880 USD


----------



## jessica.berman

Has anyone seen the Tali Bucket bag in person?  The description says "smooth leather" but that could mean many things.  Size, interchangeable straps, feet on the bottom


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone know of any new tea rose items releasing soon?


----------



## holiday123

Cashin1941 said:


> Coach Korea ~ it is listed for approximately $880 USD


Can this style come to the USA already?


----------



## Naminé

Cashin1941 said:


> Coach Korea ~ it is listed for approximately $880 USD


Whoa that is a high price tag. Does the bag have exotic skin trim? I can't tell from the stock picture. It's super cute, though.


----------



## holiday123

Naminé said:


> Whoa that is a high price tag. Does the bag have exotic skin trim? I can't tell from the stock picture. It's super cute, though.


The strap by itself is $195 but yeah that still seems high. I figured they'd be around $695 as that is what they are in UK and usually the price in UK ends up the same in US i.e. papaya rogue is 595 UK and US


----------



## Naminé

holiday123 said:


> The strap by itself is $195 but yeah that still seems high. I figured they'd be around $695 as that is what they are in UK and usually the price in UK ends up the same in US i.e. papaya rogue is 595 UK and US


That is crazy. Coach prices are really leaning towards luxury prices nowadays. Even the new tea rose Rogues are much higher than previous models. It is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Cashin1941

Naminé said:


> Whoa that is a high price tag. Does the bag have exotic skin trim? I can't tell from the stock picture. It's super cute, though.


The prices overseas are usually marked up from the US so I doubt it would be priced that here. For ex, when I tried to purchase the double kisslock Cashin tote, it was around $750 in Korea and $970 in China. I don't think the style was ever sold in US so not sure what the price here would be.

Right now, the denim field tote is $550 on Coach US and listed as $700 in Korea.


----------



## Cashin1941

Some new Asia wishlist items I bookmarked in case anyone else wanted to ask their SAs if coming to their country!


----------



## paula3boys

holiday123 said:


> The strap by itself is $195 but yeah that still seems high. I figured they'd be around $695 as that is what they are in UK and usually the price in UK ends up the same in US i.e. papaya rogue is 595 UK and US





Naminé said:


> That is crazy. Coach prices are really leaning towards luxury prices nowadays. Even the new tea rose Rogues are much higher than previous models. It is kind of ridiculous.


I have purchased replacement LV straps (monogram, reverse monogram, vachetta, ebene) for $240 each, so not much more than that Coach strap! WTH?!!


----------



## Cashin1941

paula3boys said:


> I have purchased replacement LV straps (monogram, reverse monogram, vachetta, ebene) for $240 each, so not much more than that Coach strap! WTH?!!


The markup is not on the leather itself since their regular straps are under 100 but I believe the chain structure specifically. Just my two cents since I work on lux brands- the more individual parts to a product, the more expensive it gets


----------



## newaroundhere

Look what arrived today! My sa placed the order for me. It has a more delicate finish due to the ombré, but I don’t mind being careful with it. In all honestly I think this design rivals the LV spring collections.


----------



## mel823

The Ombre collection is live on Coach.com

If I had known it was going to live on the website, I would have waited and bought the Tabby 26 Petunia Multi directly from Coach. I would have at least gotten some cash back for the purchase through Rakuten.


----------



## Naminé

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5412244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today! My sa placed the order for me. It has a more delicate finish due to the ombré, but I don’t mind being careful with it. In all honestly I think this design rivals the LV spring collections.


So pretty. I hope these will go on sale in the future PCE and are available in the boutiques, I would love to see these in person.


----------



## Alexa5

Cashin1941 said:


> Some new Asia wishlist items I bookmarked in case anyone else wanted to ask their SAs if coming to their country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411707
> View attachment 5411708
> View attachment 5411709
> View attachment 5411710
> View attachment 5411711
> View attachment 5411712


The denim bag you have pictured is available here, fyi... it is online and in stores.


----------



## Cashin1941

Alexa5 said:


> The denim bag you have pictured is available here, fyi... it is online and in stores.


Ooooo I will definitely have to check it out in person then! Thank you


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I am loving all the Ombre pieces! Almost ordered a strap but then couldn’t think of any bags that it would work with. I wish the tabby 18 color combo came on the 26. 18 seems way too small for me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

AstridRhapsody said:


> I am loving all the Ombre pieces! Almost ordered a strap but then couldn’t think of any bags that it would work with. I wish the tabby 18 color combo came on the 26. 18 seems way too small for me.



Honestly the puff takes up so much space that the 18 feels really, really small. I saw that they had the ombre in a 26 - I might consider it... we will see what the sale ends up being like tomorrow


----------



## newaroundhere

AstridRhapsody said:


> I am loving all the Ombre pieces! Almost ordered a strap but then couldn’t think of any bags that it would work with. I wish the tabby 18 color combo came on the 26. 18 seems way too small for me.


I’m pretty sure the 26 will come in all 3 ombré colors (pastel, aqua, and petunia)


----------



## Sarah03

I hate paying full price for Coach, but I really wanted these items! Pillow Madison 18 in Key Lime & the Ombre WYN wallet! I’ll post pics soon


----------



## Sarah03

I also purchased the Rainbow webbing strap for my Speedy! It works crossbody on me @ 5’3.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I sure hope so! I even considered the pastel Wyn since it might be easier to use than a tabby 18 @newaroundhere


----------



## Cashin1941

Sarah03 said:


> I also purchased the Rainbow webbing strap for my Speedy! It works crossbody on me @ 5’3.


Love this super cute !


----------



## newaroundhere

AstridRhapsody said:


> I sure hope so! I even considered the pastel Wyn since it might be easier to use than a tabby 18 @newaroundhere


If you watch closely in this youtube video, you'll see a picture of the pastel 26! The Youtuber's channel is called: whatimontoday


----------



## Sarah03

Cashin1941 said:


> Love this super cute !


Thanks!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> I hate paying full price for Coach, but I really wanted these items! Pillow Madison 18 in Key Lime & the Ombre WYN wallet! I’ll post pics soon


Great picks!!! Would love to hear what you think about the Wyn wallet! Curious how durable it seems.


----------



## Sarah03

AstridRhapsody said:


> Great picks!!! Would love to hear what you think about the Wyn wallet! Curious how durable it seems.


I’ll give you a full report when it arrives!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone buy the blue ombré tabby 26 yet?


----------



## mel823

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone buy the blue ombré tabby 26 yet?


I think I may get it tomorrow weather permitting. I’m going to exchange my Petunia Tabby 18 for it, since I got Petunia in the 26. I hope Coach accepts the return because I took all the stuffing out.


----------



## Alexa5

mel823 said:


> I think I may get it tomorrow weather permitting. I’m going to exchange my Petunia Tabby 18 for it, since I got Petunia in the 26. I hope Coach accepts the return because I took all the stuffing out.


They won’t know the difference as they don’t always send out packages fully wrapped.  Sometimes they are just in the dust bag as is.


----------



## cheremushki

Help me decide.  I like beautiful things but I don't enjoy shopping.  Especially because I have hard time deciding.  Last time I decided on a wallet it took me 2 years...  ANYWAYS.  I'm getting ruby satchel 25 in black for sure.  Now I'm trying to decide if 1 new bag is enough?  Or should I add cassie 19 in black or ruby satchel 18 in cream.  Also the sensible side of me question how come leather cost same as cotton.


----------



## whateve

cheremushki said:


> Help me decide.  I like beautiful things but I don't enjoy shopping.  Especially because I have hard time deciding.  Last time I decided on a wallet it took me 2 years...  ANYWAYS.  I'm getting ruby satchel 25 in black for sure.  Now I'm trying to decide if 1 new bag is enough?  Or should I add cassie 19 in black or ruby satchel 18 in cream.  Also the sensible side of me question how come leather cost same as cotton.
> 
> View attachment 5413584
> View attachment 5413583


Do you need a smaller bag? I would probably just get the one bag and see how I liked it before I got another. Do you want or need two black bags? They are different styles and sizes so you might. Then again, maybe you'd like some variety so the cream is a better choice. Keep in mind that cream tends to work better in the summer and with lighter colored clothes. Also, the cream might be susceptible to color transfer, like from your jeans. It might be a pain to own because you'd have to be so careful with it.


----------



## cheremushki

whateve said:


> Do you need a smaller bag? I would probably just get the one bag and see how I liked it before I got another. Do you want or need two black bags? They are different styles and sizes so you might. Then again, maybe you'd like some variety so the cream is a better choice. Keep in mind that cream tends to work better in the summer and with lighter colored clothes. Also, the cream might be susceptible to color transfer, like from your jeans. It might be a pain to own because you'd have to be so careful with it.



Honestly you nailed it.. I keep telling myself no more smaller bags!  Oh but they are cute and a plus for my phone being able to fit!  It's too bad there isn't a tan colour in full leather.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

mel823 said:


> I think I may get it tomorrow weather permitting. I’m going to exchange my Petunia Tabby 18 for it, since I got Petunia in the 26. I hope Coach accepts the return because I took all the stuffing out.


Would love to see pics if you get it!!!! They won’t care that the stuffing is removed.


----------



## mel823

AstridRhapsody said:


> Would love to see pics if you get it!!!! They won’t care that the stuffing is removed.


I reserved it at the store, but I didn't get it today because the weather was iffy. I will get it tomorrow afternoon. Good thing they hold it for 3 days.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I’ll give you a full report when it arrives!


I can't wait to see your pictures/report when you get it too


----------



## Icecaramellatte

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone buy the blue ombré tabby 26 yet?


I've had it for awhile but haven't gotten around to using it.


----------



## Teagaggle

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've had it for awhile but haven't gotten around to using it.


I saw it IRL today & went in expecting to purchase & ended up not. It seemed to have a slight coating on it which may be what gives it a sheen the regular pillow tabbies don't have. I loved the colorway, the silver hardware, etc. It could have just been the one on display but I walked out empty handed.


----------



## mel823

I got mine today and my Dillard’s order with the Petunia Tabby 26 finally arrived. I still say the Aqua Multi needed more green, but it’s still a cute bag. Not sure if I’m going to get the Pistachio mini, to complete the family.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have the chalk ruby 25? Any issues with color transfer?


----------



## Sarah03

I received my goodies today! I like the WYN wallet. Lots of pockets, & the colors are soft. The leather has a sheen to it where it *almost* looks plastic but it definitely feels like leather. The interior is a ballerina pink! It feels like it will hold up pretty well. 
I also love the Keylime Pillow Madison! The color is so unusual, but in a fun way. I’ll take better pics when I have more daylight!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> I received my goodies today! I like the WYN wallet. Lots of pockets, & the colors are soft. The leather has a sheen to it where it *almost* looks plastic but it definitely feels like leather. The interior is a ballerina pink! It feels like it will hold up pretty well.
> I also love the Keylime Pillow Madison! The color is so unusual, but in a fun way. I’ll take better pics when I have more daylight!
> 
> View attachment 5416709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416714


Love them both, so pretty!!!! Your wallet looks way better than mine that arrived today. Mine is all creased up, looks crooked, has a few loose stitches, and has a super shiny spot on the front. Maybe I just got a really, really bad dud? Does yours seem like it might crease easily? I have this wallet layout in a lot of different patterns and they look to be in better shape after a ton of use vs this new ombré. Yours looks perfect though!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I received my goodies today! I like the WYN wallet. Lots of pockets, & the colors are soft. The leather has a sheen to it where it *almost* looks plastic but it definitely feels like leather. The interior is a ballerina pink! It feels like it will hold up pretty well.
> I also love the Keylime Pillow Madison! The color is so unusual, but in a fun way. I’ll take better pics when I have more daylight!
> 
> View attachment 5416709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416714





AstridRhapsody said:


> Love them both, so pretty!!!! Your wallet looks way better than mine that arrived today. Mine is all creased up, looks crooked, has a few loose stitches, and has a super shiny spot on the front. Maybe I just got a really, really bad dud? Does yours seem like it might crease easily? I have this wallet layout in a lot of different patterns and they look to be in better shape after a ton of use vs this new ombré. Yours looks perfect though!


Thank you for sharing pictures and thoughts on the wallet. I really wanted this one but am now nervous because I read somewhere that this ombre effect is just sprayed on there. How will that wear over time? Seems like discoloration, if not the whole wallet, at least the folding flap and/or corners. It is so pretty though. I may have to give it some time to see how others say it holds up before i try it.


----------



## Cashin1941

Resin strap is available to order through SA now. I only ordered the Blue/Multi but the pink ombre is quite pretty as well!


----------



## holiday123

Cashin1941 said:


> Resin strap is available to order through SA now. I only ordered the Blue/Multi but the pink ombre is quite pretty as well!


I ordered the blue too, I don't have high hopes regarding it being comfortable though.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> Thank you for sharing pictures and thoughts on the wallet. I really wanted this one but am now nervous because I read somewhere that this ombre effect is just sprayed on there. How will that wear over time? Seems like discoloration, if not the whole wallet, at least the folding flap and/or corners. It is so pretty though. I may have to give it some time to see how others say it holds up before i try it.


The ombré finish seems like it will hold up well imo. I am 100% returning mine though because my specific wallet looks like a wrinkly old lady. I think I just got unlucky and received a dud. I may end up ordering a 2nd to see if I can get a nice one like @Sarah03


----------



## sweetnikki_6

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone have the chalk ruby 25? Any issues with color transfer?



I have it and wore it for a week straight while travelling.  I didn't have any color transfer issues but I did have to wipe it down twice.  it just gets dirty pretty quickly due to the light color.  It will not be an everyday bag for me. HTH


----------



## Sarah03

AstridRhapsody said:


> Love them both, so pretty!!!! Your wallet looks way better than mine that arrived today. Mine is all creased up, looks crooked, has a few loose stitches, and has a super shiny spot on the front. Maybe I just got a really, really bad dud? Does yours seem like it might crease easily? I have this wallet layout in a lot of different patterns and they look to be in better shape after a ton of use vs this new ombré. Yours looks perfect though!


Aww I’m sorry you received a dud! Hopefully you can return that one & get a better one. It does seem like it could crease easily. I’m going to switch over to it this weekend, so we shall see!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Sarah03 said:


> I received my goodies today! I like the WYN wallet. Lots of pockets, & the colors are soft. The leather has a sheen to it where it *almost* looks plastic but it definitely feels like leather. The interior is a ballerina pink! It feels like it will hold up pretty well.
> I also love the Keylime Pillow Madison! The color is so unusual, but in a fun way. I’ll take better pics when I have more daylight!
> 
> View attachment 5416709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416714


I have this wallet and am considering this bag. Congrats on a fab purchase.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> No but I had ordered the Hitch in this color & it arrived yesterday. I wanted a true orange but was disappointed. It was too much a yellow orange & there was noticeable "striping" in the leather, too much for my liking. I may reconsider this bag at 50% or more off but not at only 25%. I had it packed to get returned but it's not taped up yet so I'll take a few snaps & post them here in a few...
> Edited to add photos with Cassie in Pollen (almost identical), cassie in colorblock Ginger & crossbody in Honeycomb. First shows the striations, the next is natural light & last with an overhead light on.  Hope that helps!
> View attachment 5398133
> View attachment 5398134
> View attachment 5398135


Did you reorder the hitch bag now that it's 50% off? I'm tempted, especially since rak-uten is 12% back. I haven't seen in person though and the store I went to the other day is so small they don't get anything  I'm just desperate for a new crossbody silhouette!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Did you reorder the hitch bag now that it's 50% off? I'm tempted, especially since rak-uten is 12% back. I haven't seen in person though and the store I went to the other day is so small they don't get anything  I'm just desperate for a new crossbody silhouette!


No but I did just go on & ordered the white (hopefully it won't get canceled). The orange was just too close to two other bags I have.
Once again, you enable me, lol...


----------



## Sarah03

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have this wallet and am considering this bag. Congrats on a fab purchase.


Thank you!


----------



## cheremushki

Does anyone know if this is China exclusive?  It's an army green ruby 18.









						#分享 COACH  RUBY18 牛油果綠 - 精品板 | Dcard
					

還在苦惱今年的COACH金卡生日禮如何使用，竟然看到這顆連官網都還沒有上架的RUBY18，小小一顆卻很能裝，除了顏值高之外，價格還蠻親民的～先前看到RUBY25 覺得包型復古又可愛，只是拿起來對我來說 - coach,精品,包包,LV,開箱




					www.dcard.tw


----------



## AstridRhapsody

cheremushki said:


> Does anyone know if this is China exclusive?  It's an army green ruby 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #分享 COACH  RUBY18 牛油果綠 - 精品板 | Dcard
> 
> 
> 還在苦惱今年的COACH金卡生日禮如何使用，竟然看到這顆連官網都還沒有上架的RUBY18，小小一顆卻很能裝，除了顏值高之外，價格還蠻親民的～先前看到RUBY25 覺得包型復古又可愛，只是拿起來對我來說 - coach,精品,包包,LV,開箱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dcard.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418259


It’s on the Dillard’s website.


----------



## cheremushki

Picked up my Ruby 25 and Haley loafers.  Quality on the Ruby is insane!!  It is heavier than I would like but I'll see on how it is for daily use with crossbody strap.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone hear of new Ruby 25 colors coming out soon?


----------



## Purse Chakra

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone hear of new Ruby 25 colors coming out soon?



I have asked my SA and he has not heard of anything. I haven’t picked up the Ruby 25 yet even though I love the style because I am waiting for more colors to pop up. I had hoped the gray one would have come to the U.S., but I guess it did not.


----------



## jessica.berman

I went for the Tali Bucket in black.  The leather listed on the tag says "soft calf" and it feels a lot like the leather on the 1941 Duffle 20. The bag has more structure than the Duffle 20 (and feet!!).  I added the short strap from my Tate and it sits nicely under my arm like a hobo.


----------



## Teagaggle

jessica.berman said:


> I went for the Tali Bucket in black.  The leather listed on the tag says "soft calf" and it feels a lot like the leather on the 1941 Duffle 20. The bag has more structure than the Duffle 20 (and feet!!).  I added the short strap from my Tate and it sits nicely under my arm like a hobo.
> 
> View attachment 5421264


What's the closure? A snap?


----------



## jessica.berman

Teagaggle said:


> What's the closure? A snap?




The C tab has a covered magnet and there is a zipper inside.


----------



## Lake Effect

jessica.berman said:


> I went for the Tali Bucket in black.  The leather listed on the tag says "soft calf" and it feels a lot like the leather on the 1941 Duffle 20. The bag has more structure than the Duffle 20 (and feet!!).  I added the short strap from my Tate and it sits nicely under my arm like a hobo.
> 
> View attachment 5421264


Wow aside from the C hardware, that bag is giving me a real vintage vibe! I love black & brass!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have more than 1 Ruby? Chalk just arrived and the leather is a lot softer and squishier than my black and army green ruby bags. I am curious if chalk in general is softer or just my specific bag.


----------



## cheremushki

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone have more than 1 Ruby? Chalk just arrived and the leather is a lot softer and squishier than my black and army green ruby bags. I am curious if chalk in general is softer or just my specific bag.



Ohhh you have 3 in total?  I had soooo hard time choosing mine.. I loved the signature jacquard too.  Still trying to tell myself I don't need 18 and the keychain.   

Were you asking about the colour transfer issue on chalk?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

cheremushki said:


> Ohhh you have 3 in total?  I had soooo hard time choosing mine.. I loved the signature jacquard too.  Still trying to tell myself I don't need 18 and the keychain.
> 
> Were you asking about the colour transfer issue on chalk?


I have protectant spray for my light colored bags. The leather on my chalk is so much softer and squishier than on my black and green ones. I decided to keep it though, it has become very huggable after a few uses lol.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

For those that have had the ombré tabby bags for the past month, how have they held up? Debating between the 18 and 26.


----------



## mel823

AstridRhapsody said:


> For those that have had the ombré tabby bags for the past month, how have they held up? Debating between the 18 and 26.


Well after I got mine that's when Rakuten started having really good cash backs and the sales started so I've been doing nothing but chasing sales this entire time. I don't recommend.  So I finally got the Petunia again from Coach since the 40% off +15% over the weekend is the best price I've seen. I returned the Aqua, it was pretty, but I really can't think of anything I'll wear it with.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> Aww I’m sorry you received a dud! Hopefully you can return that one & get a better one. It does seem like it could crease easily. I’m going to switch over to it this weekend, so we shall see!


How is your ombre Wyn wallet wearing since you got it?


----------



## paula3boys

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have this wallet and am considering this bag. Congrats on a fab purchase.


How is your ombre Wyn wallet holding up since you got it?


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> How is your ombre Wyn wallet wearing since you got it?


Really well! I’ve been using it since I got it & it is a nice wallet. I really like the pocket under the flap. It holds my most frequently used credit card.


----------



## cheremushki

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone hear of new Ruby 25 colors coming out soon?



spotted.  I think this might be Japan only?

Blue ruby


----------



## Kiradris

Japan gets the best exclusives


----------



## Icecaramellatte

paula3boys said:


> How is your ombre Wyn wallet holding up since you got it?



Sorry for the late response. I'm not on here much. I'm assuming you mean the small one. I don't recall what we we're talking about. I did buy the large one too.  But I haven't used the large one. The small one is working out okay.  I still think I prefer zip around wallets though but I had to have that ombre color.


----------



## paula3boys

Icecaramellatte said:


> Sorry for the late response. I'm not on here much. I'm assuming you mean the small one. I don't recall what we we're talking about. I did buy the large one too.  But I haven't used the large one. The small one is working out okay.  I still think I prefer zip around wallets though but I had to have that ombre color.


Yeah I was referencing the small ombre Wyn wallet. Thank you. I prefer zipped wallets as well, especially because those Wyn wallets have sticky buttons.


----------



## Valkrie

Does anyone have Theo in the washed chambray?  I was a huge Coach fan and for some reason got away from them, until I saw the Theo.  It is a classic bag and love the C closure.  I did order the chambray slim wallet and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Onyx_Collectibles

zjones said:


> :O
> 
> I will 100% pay full price for one of those. That army green one is GORGEOUS (although I already have a Surplus Rogue 25, so maybe the chambray or dove gray?).


That Army green one is super cute! I think they both are! Payday can't come soon enough! Lol.


----------



## dhits77

Saw these tea rose beauties today and just had to share the photos with all of you. They are outside of my price range, unless, of course, either of rhem goes on sale (which I highly doubt, they only have limited quantities of the tea rose rogues over here). These are rogue 25s.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Ooh I really wanted this blue bag but they didn't release it US. Congrats!


dhits77 said:


> Saw these tea rose beauties today and just had to share the photos with all of you. They are outside of my price range, unless, of course, either of rhem goes on sale (which I highly doubt, they only have limited quantities of the tea rose rogues over here). These are rogue 25s.
> 
> View attachment 5575827
> View attachment 5575828
> View attachment 5575829
> View attachment 5575831
> View attachment 5575832
> View attachment 5575833
> View attachment 5575834
> View attachment 5575835
> View attachment 5575836
> View attachment 5575837


----------



## dhits77

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I really wanted this blue bag but they didn't release it US. Congrats!


I wished I could take one of them home! But they are out of my price range at the moment. But I loved the fact that I got to see them in person, especially the blue one, at my local Coach store.


----------



## PurseUOut

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I really wanted this blue bag but they didn't release it US. Congrats!


Coach is annoying I wish they would at least let us order the overseas exclusives at cost and without the possibility of return.


----------



## Suzanne B.

PurseUOut said:


> Coach is annoying I wish they would at least let us order the overseas exclusives at cost and without the possibility of return.


I know you used to be able to order some overseas exclusives a few years ago. For some reason some (all?) of the overseas exclusives got shipped to the US before going to other countries. If you had the style number and caught them while they were in the warehouse you could buy them. I mainly bought keychains, but I did buy one bag. Another member on here was the one who talked about being able to do this. Trick was seeing the item, then trying to get the style number and calling in an order before they were shipped out. I have no idea if this is still possible or not.


----------



## PurseUOut

Suzanne B. said:


> I know you used to be able to order some overseas exclusives a few years ago. For some reason some (all?) of the overseas exclusives got shipped to the US before going to other countries. If you had the style number and caught them while they were in the warehouse you could buy them. I mainly bought keychains, but I did buy one bag. Another member on here was the one who talked about being able to do this. Trick was seeing the item, then trying to get the style number and calling in an order before they were shipped out. I have no idea if this is still possible or not.



Interesting! Thanks for letting me know. I remember a couple of years ago at world.coach.com you could see all of Coach's inventory/pics/style numbers even for overseas stuff, but now it just redirects back to coach.com for me.


----------



## whateve

PurseUOut said:


> Interesting! Thanks for letting me know. I remember a couple of years ago at world.coach.com you could see all of Coach's inventory/pics/style numbers even for overseas stuff, but now it just redirects back to coach.com for me.


Sometimes they'll end up back at the outlets. I know back in 2013 I got an overseas exclusive at the outlet.


----------



## dhits77

Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!


----------



## cheremushki

dhits77 said:


> Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 5577341
> View attachment 5577342
> View attachment 5577343


The keychains are so adorable!


----------



## Naminé

dhits77 said:


> Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 5577341
> View attachment 5577342
> View attachment 5577343


Was the designer inspired by this Hermes bag when making this collection?


----------



## MonsieurMode

dhits77 said:


> Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 5577341
> View attachment 5577342
> View attachment 5577343



These will be for sale starting on 8/12 on Coach.com (look at the Product Drop Calendar under Coach Insider)


----------



## afyqjjang

dhits77 said:


> Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 5577341
> View attachment 5577342
> View attachment 5577343


They are already launched here in Singapore. They are super adorable


----------



## afyqjjang




----------



## dhits77

afyqjjang said:


> View attachment 5577807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577810



Too adorable! I won't be able to resist them!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

dhits77 said:


> Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 5577341
> View attachment 5577342
> View attachment 5577343


I NEED THESE omg ❤️ totally obsessed!!! Can’t wait !! Rogue 17 red monster is the cutest! I might have to get the green as well! What a cute and funky collection!


----------



## cheremushki

Not sure if this is still considered s/s.  But look, new rogue size!  Smaller than 17, ;larger than key charm.


----------



## BagsRGreat

dhits77 said:


> Spotted at the IG account of Coach Kuala Lumpur (KLCC). These were called "The Coachies" (??) Someone enlighten me if these are just display items or actually will be for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 5577341
> View attachment 5577342
> View attachment 5577343


Not for someone my age, but I could see my Anime-loving daughter wearing one.


----------



## zjones

I might actually get one of these Coachies bags if the U.S. gets all the ones currently on the Singapore site...


----------



## Hyacinth

zjones said:


> I might actually get one of these Coachies bags if the U.S. gets all the ones currently on the Singapore site...




This one has to be my favorite!









						COACHIES ROGUE 25 IN SIGNATURE TEXTILE JACQUARD WITH SPARKIE
					

Browse COACHIES ROGUE 25 IN SIGNATURE TEXTILE JACQUARD WITH SPARKIE.Find Designer Bags, Wallets, Shoes & More at COACH.com!




					singapore.coach.com
				




(SIGH) $1160 US.


----------



## BagsRGreat

Hyacinth said:


> This one has to be my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACHIES ROGUE 25 IN SIGNATURE TEXTILE JACQUARD WITH SPARKIE
> 
> 
> Browse COACHIES ROGUE 25 IN SIGNATURE TEXTILE JACQUARD WITH SPARKIE.Find Designer Bags, Wallets, Shoes & More at COACH.com!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singapore.coach.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SIGH) $1160 US.


@Hyacinth - I like the happy face of Sparkie, too, but I favor Dreamie with that sprig of "hair", likely because of her green eyes and main color, which I do not currently have in any of my bags-- a basic camel/saddle/canyon kind of neutral. It is adorable; they all are.  I do wonder who can wear a 17, as that is just way too small in any style for me to consider for my own needs. I need to fit in my sunglasses/case, wallet, keys, phone, a pen, sometimes a lipstick and a pack of tissues, and a small brush. There is no way a 17 would fit all of those items; a Rogue 25 is the smallest I would/could ever go. That said, I think I will change out to one of my 25s today!


----------



## PurseUOut

Hyacinth said:


> This one has to be my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACHIES ROGUE 25 IN SIGNATURE TEXTILE JACQUARD WITH SPARKIE
> 
> 
> Browse COACHIES ROGUE 25 IN SIGNATURE TEXTILE JACQUARD WITH SPARKIE.Find Designer Bags, Wallets, Shoes & More at COACH.com!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singapore.coach.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SIGH) $1160 US.



Mine too!..So probably around $870-$895 USD if it comes to the states (Coach retails about 25-30% higher in Asia)


----------



## Hyacinth

BagsRGreat said:


> @Hyacinth - I like the happy face of Sparkie, too, but I favor Dreamie with that sprig of "hair", likely because of her green eyes and main color, which I do not currently have in any of my bags-- a basic camel/saddle/canyon kind of neutral. It is adorable; they all are.  I do wonder who can wear a 17, as that is just way too small in any style for me to consider for my own needs. I need to fit in my sunglasses/case, wallet, keys, phone, a pen, sometimes a lipstick and a pack of tissues, and a small brush. There is no way a 17 would fit all of those items; a Rogue 25 is the smallest I would/could ever go. That said, I think I will change out to one of my 25s today!
> 
> View attachment 5583593




The same here, Ilike larger bags and a 17 would be useless since I still use a large wallet and carry a checkbook as well as my driving glasses plus a cosmetic case and other assorted "stuff". A 25 is as small as I could deal with. And I think she's adorable,  denim blue works for me. It's the price that's the killer. 

_"I don't need another bag... I don't need another bag..."_


----------



## BagsRGreat

Hyacinth said:


> The same here, Ilike larger bags and a 17 would be useless since I still use a large wallet and carry a checkbook as well as my driving glasses plus a cosmetic case and other assorted "stuff". A 25 is as small as I could deal with. And I think she's adorable,  denim blue works for me. It's the price that's the killer.
> 
> _"I don't need another bag... I don't need another bag..."_


@Hyacinth - I realized that I could not and would not wear any of these very cute Coachies, when I went to a party this weekend.  I decided to wear a light pink/lavender Rogue that I had not worn in several years, but first, I had to detach the pink, sparkly Rexy charm from the bag, prior to leaving for the party. At that moment, I realized that if I don't think I can wear cute bag charms any longer, I shouldn't kid myself that I could carry off the look of a bag with an adorable face on it. Sad, but true.  I hope everyone who purchases these special bags enjoys wearing them, tremendously, however.


----------



## Hyacinth

BagsRGreat said:


> @Hyacinth - I realized that I could not and would not wear any of these very cute Coachies, when I went to a party this weekend.  I decided to wear a light pink/lavender Rogue that I had not worn in several years, but first, I had to detach the pink, sparkly Rexy charm from the bag, prior to leaving for the party. At that moment, I realized that if I don't think I can wear cute bag charms any longer, I shouldn't kid myself that I could carry off the look of a bag with an adorable face on it. Sad, but true.  I hope everyone who purchases these special bags enjoys wearing them, tremendously, however.



There have been several posts here in various forums with suggestions about how to more firmly attach charms and hangtags. I'm not sure what search terms to use to find them but maybe you may come across them, or someone will post some suggestions. 

Losing an expensive charm or hangtag can be a very unhappy experience, and a few charms I've bought in the last 5 or 10 years seem to have been very poorly designed with clips that seem like they just aren't very secure and will come open if you just look at them sideways. Coach really needs to get their act together.


----------



## BagsRGreat

Hyacinth said:


> There have been several posts here in various forums with suggestions about how to more firmly attach charms and hangtags. I'm not sure what search terms to use to find them but maybe you may come across them, or someone will post some suggestions.
> 
> Losing an expensive charm or hangtag can be a very unhappy experience, and a few charms I've bought in the last 5 or 10 years seem to have been very poorly designed with clips that seem like they just aren't very secure and will come open if you just look at them sideways. Coach really needs to get their act together.


@Hyacinth - I meant to state that I would have felt silly wearing the cute Rexy bag charm on my bag in the company of only adults at a surprise 60th birthday celebration.  The Rexy charm is lovely to look at, but suddenly, I want to wear my Coach bags without charms.  I really enjoyed wearing my pink Rogue, however. I realize, now, that the Rogue is the perfect bag for me in the standard size (one size up from the 25, whatever that makes it-- a 30?). No other bag shape or construction compares for my personal needs in schlepping things around. Squishy where it needs to be to fit under the arm, but with feet and structure, and perfectly placed interior pockets. I wish all my bags were Rogues.


----------



## Hyacinth

BagsRGreat said:


> @Hyacinth - I meant to state that I would have felt silly wearing the cute Rexy bag charm on my bag in the company of only adults at a surprise 60th birthday celebration.  The Rexy charm is lovely to look at, but suddenly, I want to wear my Coach bags without charms.  I really enjoyed wearing my pink Rogue, however. I realize, now, that the Rogue is the perfect bag for me in the standard size (one size up from the 25, whatever that makes it-- a 30?). No other bag shape or construction compares for my personal needs in schlepping things around. Squishy where it needs to be to fit under the arm, but with feet and structure, and perfectly placed interior pockets. I wish all my bags were Rogues.




One nice thing about being over 70 is that I never feel silly wearing ANY charm, no matter how silly it may look to anyone else. If anyone wants to think that I'm just another crazy old lady, that's THEIR problem.  

I've posted this before, but it always bears repeating:


*Warning*
*by Jenny Joseph*

When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn’t go, and doesn’t suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we’ve no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I’m tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick flowers in other people’s gardens
And learn to spit.

You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
Or only bread and pickle for a week
And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.

But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
And pay our rent and not swear in the street
And set a good example for the children.
We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practise a little now?
So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


----------



## holiday123

Hyacinth said:


> One nice thing about being over 70 is that I never feel silly wearing ANY charm, no matter how silly it may look to anyone else. If anyone wants to think that I'm just another crazy old lady, that's THEIR problem.
> 
> I've posted this before, but it always bears repeating:
> 
> 
> *Warning*
> *by Jenny Joseph*
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn’t go, and doesn’t suit me.
> And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
> And satin sandals, and say we’ve no money for butter.
> I shall sit down on the pavement when I’m tired
> And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
> And run my stick along the public railings
> And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
> I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
> And pick flowers in other people’s gardens
> And learn to spit.
> 
> You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
> And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
> Or only bread and pickle for a week
> And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.
> 
> But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
> And pay our rent and not swear in the street
> And set a good example for the children.
> We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.
> 
> But maybe I ought to practise a little now?
> So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
> When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


Amen! I'm only in my 40s but found that not caring what people think and just doing me is the best feeling. Reinforced by a women in the lounge chair next to us at the pool in Vegas yesterday. Had to have been in her 70s happy as can be chilling to the DJ. Inspiration


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hyacinth said:


> One nice thing about being over 70 is that I never feel silly wearing ANY charm, no matter how silly it may look to anyone else. If anyone wants to think that I'm just another crazy old lady, that's THEIR problem.
> 
> I've posted this before, but it always bears repeating:
> 
> 
> *Warning*
> *by Jenny Joseph*
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn’t go, and doesn’t suit me.
> And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
> And satin sandals, and say we’ve no money for butter.
> I shall sit down on the pavement when I’m tired
> And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
> And run my stick along the public railings
> And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
> I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
> And pick flowers in other people’s gardens
> And learn to spit.
> 
> You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
> And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
> Or only bread and pickle for a week
> And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.
> 
> But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
> And pay our rent and not swear in the street
> And set a good example for the children.
> We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.
> 
> But maybe I ought to practise a little now?
> So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
> When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


Here is what I aim for....


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Here is what I aim for....
> 
> View attachment 5586033


I think my DH has already achieved that!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Hyacinth said:


> One nice thing about being over 70 is that I never feel silly wearing ANY charm, no matter how silly it may look to anyone else. If anyone wants to think that I'm just another crazy old lady, that's THEIR problem.
> 
> I've posted this before, but it always bears repeating:
> 
> 
> *Warning*
> *by Jenny Joseph*
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn’t go, and doesn’t suit me.
> And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
> And satin sandals, and say we’ve no money for butter.
> I shall sit down on the pavement when I’m tired
> And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
> And run my stick along the public railings
> And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
> I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
> And pick flowers in other people’s gardens
> And learn to spit.
> 
> You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
> And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
> Or only bread and pickle for a week
> And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.
> 
> But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
> And pay our rent and not swear in the street
> And set a good example for the children.
> We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.
> 
> But maybe I ought to practise a little now?
> So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
> When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


Thank you for that @Hyacinth.  I might just add Rexy back to the bag today. I just looked at the new Coachies for sale to "insiders" as of this morning, and the prices are interesting- Sparkie is the most expensive at $950, and Dreamie is $895, likely because Sparkie has arms and legs.


----------



## Schnooples

Do we know if this bag is coming to the States?


----------



## Roro

Schnooples said:


> Do we know if this bag is coming to the States?
> View attachment 5586408


 What a gorgeous color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Schnooples said:


> Do we know if this bag is coming to the States?
> View attachment 5586408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! May add this one to my list.


----------



## cheremushki

Schnooples said:


> Do we know if this bag is coming to the States?
> View attachment 5586408


what size is this?


----------



## Suzanne B.

.


----------



## cheremushki

Also found this.  Malaysia.
Like cigar brown?







						拼色RUBY 25号手袋
					

牛皮革 内置拉链/手机/多功能袋 拉链开合，麂皮和织布镶边 垂直长度9cm手柄 垂直长度54.5cm可拆卸肩带，可用于肩背或斜挎 4个底部保护脚 25cm (长) x 18cm (高) x 14.5cm (宽)




					www.coach.com.cn


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I think my DH has already achieved that!


 I haven't quite yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Schnooples

cheremushki said:


> what size is this?


It’s a 25.  I’ve heard from others it won’t be in the states.


----------



## nyeredzi

BagsRGreat said:


> @Hyacinth - I like the happy face of Sparkie, too, but I favor Dreamie with that sprig of "hair", likely because of her green eyes and main color, which I do not currently have in any of my bags-- a basic camel/saddle/canyon kind of neutral. It is adorable; they all are.  I do wonder who can wear a 17, as that is just way too small in any style for me to consider for my own needs. I need to fit in my sunglasses/case, wallet, keys, phone, a pen, sometimes a lipstick and a pack of tissues, and a small brush. There is no way a 17 would fit all of those items; a Rogue 25 is the smallest I would/could ever go. That said, I think I will change out to one of my 25s today!
> 
> View attachment 5583593


This one is capturing all my feelings, lol. It's even got my hair!


----------



## Kiradris

Did anyone get any of the Coachies from the US drop yesterday?  I don't think I can justify the price of the Rogue for something I'm getting more for whimsy than use, but I'm really tempted by the crossbody.


----------



## BagsRGreat

Kiradris said:


> Did anyone get any of the Coachies from the US drop yesterday?  I don't think I can justify the price of the Rogue for something I'm getting more for whimsy than use, but I'm really tempted by the crossbody.


@Kiradris - I did not.  But I am truly lusting after the all-black Rogue 30, considering I am now in deep love with my pink pebbled leather Rogue 30 despite its heft, and I will want one in black in the days ahead for sure. I still have a black Rogue shoulder bag with the brass c's on the straps, but it is getting worn down a bit from years of constant, everyday use. What I loved about that one was its very light weight as it had a thinner, textured type of leather.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Schnooples said:


> Do we know if this bag is coming to the States?
> View attachment 5586408


Why isn’t this in the US?!?!?!?!


----------



## schooner

Hi, Just wondering if anyone owns this beautiful Coach Day tote.  Would love to hear what you think of it if you do. Does it fit over your shoulder, what fits into it, what does the leather feel like.


----------



## BagsRGreat

schooner said:


> Hi, Just wondering if anyone owns this beautiful Coach Day tote.  Would love to hear what you think of it if you do. Does it fit over your shoulder, what fits into it, what does the leather feel like.
> 
> View attachment 5588878


@schooner - That Day Tote looks positively scrumptious!  It reminds me a lot of my Dooney "Valerie" pebble leather tote in T-moro brown, in its scale and shape. Although I have not seen this one from Coach in person, the straps look more than long enough to wear over the shoulder with comfort, and the design of the bag would allow the top of the bag, placed under your arm, to easily conform to your body. My D&B Valerie is a pleasure to wear.


----------



## dhits77

cheremushki said:


> Also found this.  Malaysia.
> Like cigar brown?
> View attachment 5586728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 拼色RUBY 25号手袋
> 
> 
> 牛皮革 内置拉链/手机/多功能袋 拉链开合，麂皮和织布镶边 垂直长度9cm手柄 垂直长度54.5cm可拆卸肩带，可用于肩背或斜挎 4个底部保护脚 25cm (长) x 18cm (高) x 14.5cm (宽)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coach.com.cn


Lucky this was released here in Indonesia! I have posted mine here.


----------



## cheremushki

dhits77 said:


> Lucky this was released here in Indonesia! I have posted mine here.


Ugh I love it.. I'm really trying not to have any more duplicates in my collection.. but boston shapes are my favourite.  I'm also eyeing up the 18 size, so far I'm not in love with the colour ways and would've prefer 20.

Do you still love yours?  I love mine!


----------



## dhits77

cheremushki said:


> Ugh I love it.. I'm really trying not to have any more duplicates in my collection.. but boston shapes are my favourite.  I'm also eyeing up the 18 size, so far I'm not in love with the colour ways and would've prefer 20.
> 
> Do you still love yours?  I love mine!


Took it out today for the first time and really love the shape, so I think this will be the start of a collection!


----------



## CoachMaven

Valkrie said:


> Does anyone have Theo in the washed chambray?  I was a huge Coach fan and for some reason got away from them, until I saw the Theo.  It is a classic bag and love the C closure.  I did order the chambray slim wallet and can't wait to get it.


I just ordered this tote in the black leather. How do you like yours in the chambray?


----------



## elvisfan4life

BagsRGreat said:


> @Hyacinth - I realized that I could not and would not wear any of these very cute Coachies, when I went to a party this weekend.  I decided to wear a light pink/lavender Rogue that I had not worn in several years, but first, I had to detach the pink, sparkly Rexy charm from the bag, prior to leaving for the party. At that moment, I realized that if I don't think I can wear cute bag charms any longer, I shouldn't kid myself that I could carry off the look of a bag with an adorable face on it. Sad, but true.  I hope everyone who purchases these special bags enjoys wearing them, tremendously, however.


You speak for many of us


----------



## Hyacinth

elvisfan4life said:


> You speak for many of us




Thanks!

Life's too short and uncertain to restrict yourself to what other people think is "normal."

I'm sitting here doing nothing more productive than watching a 5-hour marathon of Bugs Bunny cartoons on one of our cable channels and don't feel the slightest bit guilty about it.


----------

